# Equaliser: ισοσταθμιστής forever ή και εξισορροπητής;



## Kalliana (Feb 16, 2011)

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι καλημέρα,

θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας για ένα ζήτημα που με απασχολεί με τον όρο equaliser.
Ο όρος αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα και αποκλειστικά σε ηχοσυστήματα παντός τύπου (από iPod έως παλιά καλά κασσετόφωνα).
Ξέρω πως κατά πλειοψηφία τον μεταφράζουμε ως "ισοσταθμιστή" αλλά δεν θα ήταν δεκτό να τον πούμε και "εξισορροπητή" δεδομένου πως η ενέργεια και το αποτέλεσμα αυτής είναι το ίδιο;
Λέω να βάλω κι ένα Poll, για να το έχω ως μελλοντικό σημείο αναφοράς 
Ευχαριστώ σας για τις απαντήσεις!


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Όπως λες, είναι καθιερωμένος ο όρος _ισοσταθμιστής_ στην πιάτσα. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι γνωστός μόνο στους μεταφραστές τεχνικών κειμένων· τον ξέρουν και τα παιδάκια (αυτά που δεν λένε «ικουαλάιζερ»).

Ο _εξισορροπητής_ είναι ο όρος που προτείνει και προτιμά η ΕΛΕΤΟ και διαθέτει μια δελεαστική αντιστοιχία. Κάπου εδώ μέσα έχουμε και την πρότασή τους για απόδοση του _pre-equalization_ με τον όρο «προ-εξισορρόπηση» (το ενωτικό δεν είναι δικό μου).

Δυστυχώς, δεν βλέπω ανταπόκριση στην αγορά. Καταντά τα _εξισορροπιστής_ (από το προβληματικό _ισορροπιστής_) να είναι πιο πολλά από τα _εξισορροπητής_, αλλά και πάλι δεν φτάνουν.

Δυσκολεύομαι να αποφασίσω τι θα ψηφίσω (δεν είναι και στους χώρους των ενδιαφερόντων μου), οπότε θα ήθελα να ακούσω και άλλες απόψεις πρώτα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα του _equalization_ είναι ότι είναι ορολογικό δίδυμο με το _balancing_, οπότε χρειάζεται να υπάρχει σε κάποιον βαθμό ένας διαχωρισμός μεταξύ του πώς σημαίνονται και πώς ορίζονται οι δύο αυτές έννοιες. Κάποιοι ορισμοί υπάρχουν στο ΕΛΟΤ 1300.02 (_Τηλεπικοινωνίες – Ορολογία – Μέρος 2: Ταλαντώσεις, σήματα και συναφείς διατάξεις_), και στο Teleterm βλέπουμε ότι έχει επιλεγεί το _equalization_ να αποδίδεται με τον όρο _εξισορρόπηση_, ενώ το _balancing_ με τον όρο _ισοστάθμιση_. Από ορολογική άποψη η αντιστοίχιση αυτή είναι αρκετά επιτυχής (βλ. επίσης _Η εξέλιξη στη χρήση εξειδικευμένων τεχνικών όρων από τους Έλληνες μηχανικούς_), αν και δεν είναι απόλυτα τα στεγανά για την απόδοση του _balancing_ (δηλ. απαντά και με τις δύο αποδόσεις).

Ωστόσο, είναι επιτακτικό να κάνουμε μια σημαντική επισήμανση: Αυτό που εμείς αποκαλούμε _εκουαλάιζερ_ (διότι κανένας δεν το λέει «ικουαλάιζερ», Νίκελ, πώς σου 'ρθε...) είναι μια συγκεκριμένη συσκευή (ή, συνεκδοχικά, και πρόγραμμα εξομοίωσης της λειτουργίας εξισορρόπησης, όταν μιλάμε για επεξεργασία ήχου μέσω Η/Υ) η οποία απ' τους αγγλόφωνους ονομάζεται _graphic equalizer_:

A *graphic equalizer* is a high-fidelity audio control that allows the user to see graphically and control individually a number of different frequency bands in a stereophonic system. A typical graphic equalizer consists of several audio filter/amplifiers, each centered at a specific frequency in the audio range. Most graphic equalizers have two identical sets of filter/amplifiers, one for each channel in a stereophonic system. [για περισσότερα, βλ. http://searchenterprisedesktop.techtarget.com/definition/graphic-equalizer]

Αυτό λοιπόν το αποπάνω θα το πούμε _γραφικός ισοσταθμιστής_ (όπως το λέει κατά βάση η αγορά) ή _γραφικός εξισορροπητής_ (όπως το έχουν υιοθετήσει ορισμένες εταιρείες). Γενικά πάντως εδώ είναι οι χρήστες αυτών των όρων πιο προσεκτικοί, οπότε δεν θα βρείτε σήμερα _γραφικός εξισορροπιστής_ (πέρ' απ' αυτό που μόλις έγραψα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ωστόσο, είναι επιτακτικό να κάνουμε μια σημαντική επισήμανση: Αυτό που εμείς αποκαλούμε _εκουαλάιζερ_ (διότι κανένας δεν το λέει «ικουαλάιζερ», Νίκελ, πώς σου 'ρθε...)


Ελπίζω (πραγματικά) να γράφουν _εκουαλάιζερ_ και να λένε _ικουαλάιζερ_. (Στον κύκλο μου, αν πεις το πρώτο, θα πέσει η σχετική διόρθωση, αν όχι καρπαζιά.  )


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω (πραγματικά) να γράφουν _εκουαλάιζερ_ και να λένε _ικουαλάιζερ_. (Στον κύκλο μου, αν πεις το πρώτο, θα πέσει η σχετική διόρθωση, αν όχι καρπαζιά.  )


Την επόμενη φορά που θα είμαι παρών στον κύκλο σου θα λέω συνέχεια _εκουαλάιζερ_ (δηλ. την ελληνική λέξη — ελληνικά μιλάμε, όχι αγγλικά, κύριος!).


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2011)

Καλέ μην αρπάζιστι!


----------



## Kalliana (Feb 16, 2011)

Συνεπώς είναι δύσκολο να αποφανθεί κανείς με σιγουριά τι είναι τι και μόνο εμπειρικά ή πλειοψηφικά μπορεί να καταλήξει σε κάποιον όρο. Το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί τελείως λάθος η απόδοση είτε με τη μία μορφή είτε με την άλλη. Σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2011)

Είναι η γνωστή ιστορία, όπου ένας όρος έχει καθιερωθεί στην αγορά και με καθυστέρηση έρχονται οι ορολόγοι να προτείνουν κάποιον άλλο, που είναι πιθανό να είναι καλύτερος. Όταν έχουμε έναν καλύτερο όρο που όμως είναι άγνωστος στην αγορά, αναρωτιέσαι αν θέλεις να βγάλεις εσύ τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά. Εδώ πάντως, είτε έχεις equalization = ισοστάθμιση / balancing = εξισορρόπηση είτε το αντίστροφο equalization = εξισορρόπηση / balancing = ισοστάθμιση, εγώ μένω με την εντύπωση ότι δεν προδίδουμε κάτι στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Αυτό χειροτερεύει τα πράγματα. Οπότε εσύ πρέπει να αποφασίσεις με γνώμονα το κοινό σου: της πιάτσας ή του ΕΛΟΤ;


----------



## pontios (Feb 18, 2011)

Δεν ξερω αμα σας βοηθω εδω .

Αμα εξετασουμε πρωτα τουs δυο ορους στα Αγγληκα

απο οτι καταλαβαινω ..

Balance η Balancing .. αναφερει στην ρυθμηση της εντασης του ηχου στα στερεφωνικα συστηματα ..συγκεκρημενα στα αριστερα και δεξια μεγαφωνα για να τα φερεις στην ιδια ενταση .. για να ακουετε στερεωφονικα το συστημα ακομα στην στηγμη που π.χ. βρισκεσε δυπλα στο δεξιο μεγαφωνο .. χαμηλωνοντας το δεξιο μεγαφωνο και αυξανοντας το αριστερο ακους και της δυο πλευρες (αριστερα και δεξια) .. στο ιδιο επιπεδο εντασης και στερεωφονικα.

Equalizer .. επιτπεπει την ρυθμηση της συχνοτητας ,, για να ακουωντε σωστα και φυσιολογικα η συχνοτητες (οι νοτες) .. συμφωνα με το γουστο η με οπτικες ενδειξεις και μηχανηματα που παρεχει το στερεωφονικο συστημα.

Τωρα δεν ξερω ποιες Ελληνικες λεξεις ταιριαζουν με τους δυο ορους ..
κορονα, γραμμα ?

.. ισος ο ισοσταθμιστης να ταιριαζει με την συχνοτητα και Equalizer
και ο εξισορρπητης με το Balance .. αλα θα παρακουλωθω για το τελικο πορισμα που θα παρθει.

Συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα λαθοι .. Χρηστος απο την Αυστραλια 

.


----------



## pontios (Feb 18, 2011)

εν συνεχεια ..

η λεξη σταθμηση .. εχει μια εννοια σχετικα με το επιπεδο.. π.χ. του ποταμου κτλ .. δηλαδη δεν αποσκοπει στην ισορροπια αλα στην ρυθμηση ( αυξηση η χαμηλωμα) .. και αυτο ακριβως κανει το Equalizer .. αυξανεις και χαμηλωνεις της διαφορες συχνοτητες συμφωνα με το γουστο η τα 
μηχανηματα για να ακουετε ενα βιολη κανονικα σαν βιολη .. μια φωνη σαν φωνη κτλ . ενα λεωνταρι να μην ακουετε σαν ποντικι .. αλα εχεις επιλογη αμα θελεις να κανεις EFFECTS να αλαξεις ενα λεωνταρι να ακουετε σαν ποντικη για πλακα .

Γιαυτο νομιζω ταιριαζει ισοσταθμιστης με EQUALIZER .. ετσι οπως το γνωριζω το μηχανημα στα Αγγληκα.

ενω στο BALANCE δεν υπαρχει επιλογη .. αμα θελεις να ακους σε στερεο υποχρεωτικα θα 
χρειαστει να ρυθμισεις σωστα .. για να ακουει και το αριστερο και δεξιο αυτι το ιδιο (δυνατα).
Αποσκοπεις δηλαδη στην ισορροπια.
Και η λεξη balance ταιριαζει με την ισορροπια. 
BALANCE δηλαδη ταιριαζει με των Εξισορροπητη

Χρηστος


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό σου, Χρήστο. 

Θα μου κάνεις όμως τη χάρη (θα την κάνεις στον εαυτό σου, πρώτα απ' όλα) να προσέχεις την ορθογραφία όσο μπορείς (είπα στο άλλο νήμα για το πρόγραμμα που βοηθά) επειδή εδώ μέσα είναι όλοι άνθρωποι που έχουν μανία και με τη γλωσσική λεπτομέρεια και αντιδρούν υπερβολικά στις ανορθογραφίες (αν με δεις, έχω βγάλει πράσινα στίγματα σ' όλο μου το σώμα αυτή τη στιγμή  ).


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω (πραγματικά) να γράφουν _εκουαλάιζερ_ και να λένε _ικουαλάιζερ_. _(Στον κύκλο μου, αν πεις το πρώτο, θα πέσει η σχετική διόρθωση, αν όχι καρπαζιά. __)_


The Equaliser - The Clash






We don't want the whip!
We don't need no gangboss
We have to equalize


----------

